
Show HN: Keigen – A Kotlin/Android lib for matrix math using C++ Eigen - params
https://github.com/paramsen/Keigen
======
params
I created this library first and foremost because I couldn't find a simple
arbitrary matrix math implementation for Android to use in a work related
project (well, one fitting my requirements). I kind of drifted along and
expanded the library to support all numeric types in Kotlin - it's quite
simple to extend the supported matrix operations to whatever functionality in
Eigen one wants :)

I'm still learning C++, so comments on the .cpp stuff are appreciated.

